# Statistical breakthrough in city measuring



## Leeds No.1 (Jul 26, 2004)

New York is tiny compared to Mexico City; you cant just discount suburbs, or shanty towns because theyre not "buff".


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

Sir P von said:


> ..........
> 
> PS: mexico df, sao paulo and istanbul.. never been there. they are just among the top 10 without being known very well. anyway, nothing against those cities at all!




These short you-tube videos show a bit of what "lame-cities" look like in Latin America....  :



*SP: *

1.- (02:23): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28vQo-1yI4w



2.- (04:21): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3ntPYNfNn4



*RJ:*

1.- (02:13): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1rBRO3MY7w


2.- (03:29): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-bJz66MQCQ




*BA* (07:57): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzzNLK7FEno


*MX* (09:23): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZ4FmNK15RQ


i hope you like them .....


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> HALF lake? practicly the whole... if it's a bit green on the banks then it's a private park  And the Glatt- and Limmattal is anyway... well, no comment


If you include the Obersee! Between Stäfa and Jona there is also a big overbuild junk and in the region of the peninsula Au aswell.


BTW is there any urban area map of Zürich around, I didn't saw Zürich in the City Comparison thread


----------

